# Where do you buy your music equipment from?



## FabTramp (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey everyone, hope you are well!

I've never bought anything in the UK yet and was wondering where are the best places to shop online? Or do you usually buy locally?

Thomann, Gear4music........ ? 

Thank you all!


----------



## Mr Frodo (Nov 24, 2021)

FabTramp said:


> Hey everyone, hope you are well!
> 
> I've never bought anything in the UK yet and was wondering where are the best places to shop online? Or do you usually buy locally?
> 
> ...



I've used both Thomann and Gear4music and been very pleased with their prices and fast delivery. Shopping locally, I've found that PMT has good customer service, and their online shop, PMT Online, is worth checking out if you don't have a branch near you.


----------



## FabTramp (Nov 25, 2021)

Thanks mate, I'll check that out! 

Any other shop that you would recommend? 😊


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 25, 2021)

I've always been very happy with Thomann.
(I'm not in UK though, if that changes anything)


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 25, 2021)

Thomann is indeed great with localized sales, as in: someone from the UK will handle your sale and support. Thomann is based in Germany though.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2021)

Thomann, Fast shipping , good prices, 3 year warranty, excellent customer service.


----------



## PeterBaumann (Nov 25, 2021)

I've used Thomann in the past but haven't picked up anything post-Brexit. I'd seen a few stories of people buying things and then getting hit with import fees so it's worth double-checking what the total price you're paying is going to be. Looking briefly now, it seems they may have implemented a better pricing system for UK customers since I last looked. https://www.thomann.de/gb/faq_question_information_for_non_eu_countries.html

Gear4Music are good, as are MusicMatter who I only discovered recently. Worth dropping the latter an email if you're buying a few bits as they may be able to offer a discount. I got a great deal on a surround setup for my studio through them. https://www.musicmatter.co.uk/


----------



## Mr Frodo (Nov 25, 2021)

PeterBaumann said:


> Gear4Music are good, as are MusicMatter who I only discovered recently. Worth dropping the latter an email if you're buying a few bits as they may be able to offer a discount. I got a great deal on a surround setup for my studio through them. https://www.musicmatter.co.uk/


Another vote here for MusicMatter. I've only used them once so far, but their customer service was excellent and their prices are pretty good.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 25, 2021)

Anderson’s / scan / GAK, wherever has the best price really & is based in the U.K. to avoid import fees


----------

